# A few of my Fish........



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Flame Gourami*









*Giant Gold Gourami*









South American Lungfish









Albino I.D Shark









Kissing Gourami









Moon Gourami


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

A few More..
Opaline Gourami









Kissing Gourami









some of my fish seems I am on the Gourami kick right now LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Pix!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thank you John....*


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

quality pics.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you I think I will have to pick up a macro lens,


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

More Moon Gourami...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice group of gouramis


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the moon gouramis


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you I seem to be on the Gourami kick right now.. Now just to find a giant red-tail Gourami..


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics! We are hoping to see our Red tail Gourami this Monday!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

cool let me know when there in.........


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics, lovely fish


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you Keri...


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice gouramis and very nice pics. i think im going to need a new camera...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I love gouramis, they look awesome, beautiful pics too


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you I use the Canon 7d mostly for wildlife photography but on rainy days off will take some of my fish..


----------

